# Mini sweet peppers



## bradger (Aug 12, 2019)

Very simply just the mini sweet peppers in the smoker at 225 for 2 hours. i used hickory.
Surprisingly they tasted even better the following day.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 12, 2019)

I love sweet peppers, but never thought about smoking them.  Thanks for the idea!


----------

